# Having fun now!



## cruzn57 (Jan 15, 2013)

was 14 last few nights, 
so...........
am now headed out to repair pump main feed  pipe, as it froze and burst, 
so NO water!   line from storage tank to house is froze, 
we have been letting water run at night, to avoid freezing, but not last night, 
so everything is frozen.
oh what fun!
and I thought I moved to Az  for the warmth!!!!
gimme the heat,  I can tolerate heat.  ( yea, I know, I'll be *****ing about how hot it is during summer) LOL


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

That sucks, I am scared to go up to my mountain house, it is probably all frozen and broken too.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's funny, I have the same concerns as everyone about lines at the house freezing here in Tucson (mainly the couple of external pipes), however when I lived in Canada and pretty much all houses had polybutylene plumbing and we'd see -20 to -40 degrees for days on end, we never had or even worried about pipe freezing issues. It's got me questioning the different design and construction techniques between the 2 places.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 16, 2013)

had a heat wave today  (57)  and finally all pipes thawed,  now have over 1500 gal of water  back in the tank, no leaks, and  no frozen pipes.
 time for  looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnng hot shower.
as you can guess, I will be reviewing all insulation and heat strips for water pipes.  once was enough,  (yea ,I'm a sissy, but refuse to be a dirty sissy)


----------



## ME87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha, glad you have water again.

I went out and splurged and bought a WiFi controllable thermostat today. I figure it'll pay for itself in the first year in energy bills. 







Took about 5 min to install and 15 min to program from my phone and now I have complete control of the heating and cooling system from anywhere with internet access.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2013)

I almost bought one of those a couple weeks ago. I want to get one for my mountain house so I can turn the heater on before I get there.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 17, 2013)

just not accessible from anywhere! (unless your standing in front of it)
its nice to get up in the am to a warm house,  and like wise to a warm house went coming home from dinner. 
were not so Phone experienced, (handicapped)  so for now , I'll use my fingers and do it by hand!  ( did I say that?)


----------



## ME87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha, well you can actually do it with wireless laptop, tablet, computer, or phone. Just need Wi-Fi.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2013)

What did you pay for yours? I saw them going fo about 130 bucks.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 17, 2013)

This one was $129 from Lowes. They have the non-touch screen one for $89 I believe. I shopped around for quite a while. The "Nest" is $240 and I don't think it would ever pay for itself. The smart home stuff is nice, but I'm not trying to bring girls home and impress them anymore so it's way overkill for what I wanted and starts at like $450 for the basic package without thermostat control.....


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2013)

That was probably the one I was looking at from lowes. How do you like it?


----------



## ME87 (Jan 17, 2013)

It was very easy to program. Has up to 4 schedules per day and is programmable for 7 days a week. Has vacation mode as well as full wifi telemetry and control. Works with conventional 12-24 volt systems and most heat pump systems. Oh and to answer your questions. For the first 12 hours so far. I love it.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just an update: It would have been nice if it logged how many cycles the system goes through in a given period with a record of ambient outside temps as well. I think you could more easily tailor the system to save money that way. However, I did track it today from my phone and it seems that the heat did not come on at all today with the house being closed up it stayed around 73 all day and I had the temp set at 68.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 18, 2013)

being unemployed and poor has its advantages! LOL

but, you can watch your T stat ALL DAY!


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2013)

I made $4.50 today in the stock market, yay!


----------



## ME87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha Awesome. I went to Disneyland! lol. The wife did great in her first 1/2 marathon and the house was warm when we got home, but I'm sure it was quite cold while we were gone.


----------

